

SOPA is back - shareme

Guess what folks SOPA is back!<p>Reports are surfacing that Hollywood is lobbying EU countries to put  SOPA rules into their laws..<p>Currently, Canada and Ireland but expected to reach others..<p>Now what?
======
nextparadigms
Spain has already passed theirs:

[http://www.theverge.com/2012/1/4/2681818/spain-approves-
sind...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/1/4/2681818/spain-approves-sinde-law-
anti-piracy)

Awareness must be raised globally against this, otherwise if MPAA and RIAA see
they can't win in US, they'll just move the fight over there first, win it
there, and then come back to win it in US after there is already a "working
model" in Europe and other countries. Heck, Chris Dodd even tried to use China
as a working model. Saying "it already works like this in Germany or UK"
should be a lot more powerful.

------
noonespecial
Looks like a job for eternal vigil.

Bummer. That's usually kinda tiring.

